# What plant is this?



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Anyone know what this bushy plant in the left hand corner is?


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

looks like hornwort to me.


----------



## AquaGirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Same here, I think it's a hornwort too.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

It's Hornwort. All I will say is that it's a huge PITA. Definitely read up on it before you decide to kep it in the tank


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

I love it. Helps with my huge amounts of nitrates.


----------

